# Watersports



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried this before?

My girlfriend and I were discussing fantasies a few nights ago and she confessed that this is something that she would be interested in trying out sometime (golden shower), neither of us have ever done this before and I’m curious to know if anyone here has done this before and what the experience was like?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried it once with a boy friend. It was in the shower. It does nothing for me. It borders on gross for me.

That said, if it doesn't bother YOU... What is the harm in trying?


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Same as VThomeschoolmom, tried it in the shower once, never again! But then again there are tonnes of people out there who love doing it regularly so why the heck not?!  Don't knock it till you've tried it, as I always say.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

When you are interested in something, and it is with your girlfriend or wife, and she is interested in trying too. 

Just try it, you won't know until you try it!

If you like it, continue with it. 

If you don't, stop it. 

That's what my husband and I do often!

Explore and find out. 

Life is full of adventure and surprises.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm into alot of kinky stuff. And sometimes you should never say never... i'll stand out on limb and say i'll NEVER do the pissing thing.
Ewwww!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Not my thing, I find it gross. But if it works for you, go for it. You're both consenting adults; there is nothing off limits for you except for the things the two of you agree are off limits.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I have never done it.
My husband has mentioned before that he would like to try it, but I can't seem to -
1.) wrap my head around doing it w/o it being really messy- I guess the shower thing is the best option....but the H said that would "take the fun out of it"
2.) I would be really paranoid that it would - um- smell like urine? I mean if I drank nothing but water for a week- maybe?
I don't know if I'll ever be able to do it, though If I do- it would take some planning.

In the other thread ( potty infront of each other...) I mentioned that we have seen each other pee. My husband likes to watch me pee outside. So maybe this is part of why he is interested in watersports.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

How does this work? You take the person you adore more than anything in this world and then you take a leak on them? I don't get it. It takes all kinds to make a world and "happy whizzing" for y'all who are into it, but I just don't get it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't get this one either, but its common enough that there is a phrase for it - a Golden Shower.

If someone gave it a name, then people are doing it!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband says "Gross"- would never be into that , this I am thankful for.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

plastic899 said:


> This subject pisses me off.


Careful - some of the people reading this thread might think you're flirting with them.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

plastic899 said:


> This subject pisses me off.


Gee Wizz, I was wondering when this thread would wonder off into bad puns!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I don't get this one either, but its common enough that there is a phrase for it - a Golden Shower.
> 
> If someone gave it a name, then people are doing it!


I got lost at first. 

I thought it was having sex while showering, didn't pay attention to the word " golden" 

Now, I don't want to think about it!

RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.................................


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone want to be in the Urine club?

Your in.

*Ba dump dump! Ching!*


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Grandad - "Whats wrong with a man giving away a golden shower?? Sounds like a nice gift to me... Shoot, I wish somebody gave me a golden shower" - _Boondocks_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

WadeWilson said:


> Grandad - "Whats wrong with a man giving away a golden shower?? Sounds like a nice gift to me... Shoot, I wish somebody gave me a golden shower" - _Boondocks_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
that is sooo funny, i had forgotten all about it...OMG!!!!
did riley ever tell grandad what it ment???
now i cant stop thinking about that episode...!!!!
AHEM...EWWW...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amberwaves (Nov 26, 2010)

plastic899 said:


> This subject pisses me off.


Tee hee.
It would piss me off if any one even suggested it.

There is something for every one I guess. For myself, I find this extremely gross and absurd.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

63Vino said:


> Has anyone ever tried this before?
> 
> My girlfriend and I were discussing fantasies a few nights ago and she confessed that this is something that she would be interested in trying out sometime (golden shower), neither of us have ever done this before and I’m curious to know if anyone here has done this before and what the experience was like?


I am genuinely curious, did you ask her to elaborate on the emotions she attaches to the fantasy?


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

My husband said he wants to try it because he thinks it would be kinky... there may not be anything behind it.

I thought this out, and since I am making a real effort to spice things up, I am going to give this a try.

After more than a couple of drinks the other night we talked about it and the boundries we both have with it.

My plan is to wait until warmer months- bathing suit season, and try this out doors in a secluded area next to a river or lake. This should make clean up easier.... 
I also plan to drink nothing but water for a week leading up to this.
he told me where i could pee on him and where I couldn't, so i gotta work on my aim between now and then. ( LOL!)

I mean sure, it is kinda gross. I am not really into the idea of it, but I am willing to try anything at least once- especially if it will please my husband.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I think alot of it has to do with childhood issues and wanting to feel "punished" if you will.
Not sure why, but I will share: Years ago, I was living with my then boyfriend. He grew up in a very strict Catholic family who did not believe in pre-marital sex for any reason. His father was a virgin until he married...at 26. My boyfriend was lying about the nature of our relationship and had also told his parents that we were only dating. His parents had no idea we were living together. We lived 300 miles away. One day, they made a surprise visit and I answered the door. They clearly saw that we were living together and were furious. Clue number one that this guy was a bad choice.
They left after a few hours and he was in a rage. He was crying and then yelling and then asked me to pee on him. Um, what? I was dumbfounded to say the least. Clue number two that this guy was a bad choice. 
I told him no and he grabbed me and insisted. It happened in the bathtub and to date was one of the most vile things I have ever experienced. It wasn't sexy or kinky....it was just awful. Here was a man I loved asking me to humiliate him. It went against everything I believed in. While it was happening he was telling me to yell at him and tell him he is evil. Again, what? He got furious that I didn't. 
When it was over, I went into our bedroom and cried. He showered off and suddenly became a different person. Loving, caring and nice. Clue number three this guy is wrong for me.
We fell asleep in each others arms that night and woke up the next day feeling happy. I sat up and he did shortly after. What came out of his mouth next was the beginning to the end of the relationship. He said "how dare you humiliate me that way....you *****". And he smacked me across my cheek, hard. So hard, it took 6 days for the bruising and swelling to subside.
I think some people want to feel a sense of humiliation because they have deep seated childhood unresolved issues. A fantasy is a fantasy but sometimes there is a fine line between fantasy and mentally unstable. You will never know how it plays out until it is actually happening. That seems to high a risk for me at least.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Whoa ... although sharing that makes the humiliation piece pretty clear.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Whoa two, 

That man was crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........................

Some men are creepyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........................


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Whoa two,
> 
> That man was crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........................
> 
> Some men are creepyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........................


Yes, yes he was/is. He had serious issues with his sexuality, serious issues with women and serious issues from childhood. I should have pressed charges, for that and another incident. He now works as a criminal defense attorney who specializes in defending men accused of beating up women.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Yes, yes he was/is. He had serious issues with his sexuality, serious issues with women and serious issues from childhood. I should have pressed charges, for that and another incident. He now works as a criminal defense attorney who specializes in defending men accused of beating up women.


Some lawyers are crooks, they can make white black and black white. It is something they learned to make a living.

Good lawyers protect the weak and they are not after money, I respect this kind of lawyers!


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

plastic899 said:


> This subject pisses me off.


I ascribe to the idea that it is better to be pissed off than pissed on.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Brennan said:


> I think alot of it has to do with childhood issues and wanting to feel "punished" if you will.


My H has a thing for sexual humiliation and I think it has a lot to do with the fact that his father was both intensely dominant AND essentially unavailable/inattentive to him as a child. Just a pet theory and not something I really discuss with him in any detail. For us, it's a playtime thing and hasn't raised any red flags. 



Brennan said:


> We fell asleep in each others arms that night and woke up the next day feeling happy. I sat up and he did shortly after. What came out of his mouth next was the beginning to the end of the relationship. He said "how dare you humiliate me that way....you *****". And he smacked me across my cheek, hard. So hard, it took 6 days for the bruising and swelling to subside.


If that ever happened in my house I would pack my stuff, take my daughter, and be gone in a heartbeat. How incredibly devastating for you. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thx for sharing Brennan.

Wondering if there is any possible reason that a "healthy" person would ask for this...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I try to keep an open mind with this stuff.

I have known people that are horrified at thought of oral, use of toys or co-masturbation. 

And in my book, those things are pretty damn tame.

What I am pretty confident about is that what you see from someone in everyday interactions that appear normal - is absolutely zero indication of what they are like sexually. 

Knew a girl that went out with a guy ... whom I met, and seemed pretty darned average, but apparently he needed to be bound, duct tape formed into ropes as his preference - in order to get off. She rolled with it for a while.

What I have learned from discussing sexuality with a good number of people is that I am apparently, woefully pedestrian - save for my abject terror of stripper clowns.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

If she and you are interested - well then why not - what goes on between you is just that - between you.

I'm pretty kinky myself but draw the line at water sports, scat and blood. 

But different strokes, right? You'd be shocked at what people are doing out there - to each his own.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Brennan said:


> I think alot of it has to do with childhood issues and wanting to feel "punished" if you will.
> Not sure why, but I will share: Years ago, I was living with my then boyfriend. He grew up in a very strict Catholic family who did not believe in pre-marital sex for any reason. His father was a virgin until he married...at 26. My boyfriend was lying about the nature of our relationship and had also told his parents that we were only dating. His parents had no idea we were living together. We lived 300 miles away. One day, they made a surprise visit and I answered the door. They clearly saw that we were living together and were furious. Clue number one that this guy was a bad choice.
> They left after a few hours and he was in a rage. He was crying and then yelling and then asked me to pee on him. Um, what? I was dumbfounded to say the least. Clue number two that this guy was a bad choice.
> I told him no and he grabbed me and insisted. It happened in the bathtub and to date was one of the most vile things I have ever experienced. It wasn't sexy or kinky....it was just awful. Here was a man I loved asking me to humiliate him. It went against everything I believed in. While it was happening he was telling me to yell at him and tell him he is evil. Again, what? He got furious that I didn't.
> ...


I was raised Catholic and figured out it was not for me at age 13. Never, ever, ever felt like asking anyone to pee on me and then hit 'em for doing it.

Your former BF is one piece of work!

I think I'd blame the religiosity for a part of his problems. However, I also think his disturbed family life holds secrets you didn't delve into.

You are lucky and wise to have gotten away from him.


----------

